

World Wide Mush: How the Internet has gone off course - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703481004574646402192953052.html

======
numair
_I don't want our young people aggregated, even by a benevolent social-
networking site. I want them to develop as fierce individuals, and to earn
their living doing exactly that._

I totally agree. In fact, my personal website reflects this:
<http://www.numair.com>

On another note, I think the destruction of the economy around things such as
music is creating a massive cultural black hole. I've met far too many
amazingly creative people who, if this were the 1970s, would be celebrated
musicians and artists; instead, they work mid-level jobs and waste away. Do we
really think amazing art and ideas should be a smaller industry than, for
example, mindless drilling for natural resources? It's quite absurd, and quite
depressing.

